# Post Brexit buying a house and superbonus



## Arcotrentino (Jan 3, 2021)

First post here, and looking for some advice.
I was intending to buy a house in Italy, but the buying process dragged on and then COVID lockdown hit- the end result being that I missed the residence deadline.
I'm still considering going ahead with the purchase, it would be my main residence but appreciate that I will have to spend 6 months away from the house.
My question to other non EU residents in Italy are, if there's anything else I need to be aware of such as a second home tax.

The other question is regarding the supetbonus. The agent thinks that the house would be eligible for this, but I wonder whether I would still qualify as a non resident. I also wonder whether the work needs completing by the end of 2021, or just started (given how long the purchase took, I don't want to be entirely reliant on builders)
If anyone has experience with the superbonus I would be interested in your thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Second homes have higher purchase tax. You'll also have to pay IMU . Sort of like UK council tax but likely cheaper than you're used to.

I haven't really look at the renovation bonuses but they tend to be tax deductions. That means to take advantage you need to be paying income tax in Italy.


----------



## Arcotrentino (Jan 3, 2021)

NickZ said:


> Second homes have higher purchase tax. You'll also have to pay IMU . Sort of like UK council tax but likely cheaper than you're used to.
> 
> I haven't really look at the renovation bonuses but they tend to be tax deductions. That means to take advantage you need to be paying income tax in Italy.


Thanks for the reply; the agent mentioned that I would have to pay tax, but it was unclear what form of tax. I know that the tax credits are 'sold" to a bank so it's not just a straight tax deduction


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not sure how the credit sales work. Selling your credits works if you have credits. But if you aren't living in Italy paying taxes are you going to get those credits to sell?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Many non-EU people buy and live in Italy e.g. Americans and Canadians. Your six months would need to be in 2 periods of 3 month as the rule is 90/180 i.e. 90 days in an 180 day period. You could look at elective residency.


----------

